# Slow ZTE Blade, what can I do?



## kkid106

Hi everyone, I have a very slow http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ZTE Blade&x=0&y=0ZTE Blade (Gen 1)

What can I do to speed it up? I have very few apps, few widgets but do not want to overclock the CPU. Half of the time, the phone thinks I have either let go or am still holding my finger on the screen when I haven't or am not.

What do you suggest?

I have made a video of me using the phone here...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGRPrqK2_8Y

(it may help to view it on YouTube in 1080p)


Should I install a faster ROM on it?
if so, which ROM and how do I do this? I have already rooted


----------



## priby

The original ROM on ZTE is very slow. Only one solution is another ROM. My friend has cyanogenmod, and it is fast enough.


----------



## kkid106

I've flashed the latest stable cyanogenmod and it has improved my phone so much, I wasn't even able to pay angry birds before - i can now


----------



## priby

Yes, I have the same experience .


----------



## Kou Dou

Yes, try to find another ROM! I'm using ZTE Blade V880 as well and I think it's fast enough.


----------

